

Devs bet big on Android over Apple's iOS - edw519
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9188198/Devs_bet_big_on_Android_over_Apple_s_iOS

======
stevenwei
Wait a minute....they polled a bunch of Appcelerator Titanium developers and
found that 59% of them think Android has the "best long term outlook"?

That poll is about as useful as polling only iOS developers and finding that
90% of them think iOS has the best long term outlook.

------
lzw
It seems computer world and pc world are trying to reignite the glory days of
ghe Mac vs pc wars with these sensationalist headlines and nonsense stories.

Ill save you the time: in a survey of people using a cross platform
development tool, most of the people using it are using it for android.

This is not the app marketplace, where most people make apps for iOS and I'm
sure many are keeping an eye on android, but there really is no android
platform eprightbnow except for things that don't suffer from lowest common
denominator ports.

